# Shameless plugging... 5-10



## deerfly

very cool, so where is this place again?  

Oh yeah nice plug too, I'm sure the proprietor will be thrilled to finally get some legitimate marketing underway.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice job mullet chunkers ;D Makes me wish I would have braved the wind.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt... ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt...   ;D ;D


Oh you'd be suprised Sam... ;D

Send those free shirts my way!!


----------



## iMacattack

anyone else notice she only had one shoe on? ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> anyone else notice she only had one shoe on?  ;D


LOL! What can I say... we were in a rush!! Those fish don't just catch themselves.. ;D


----------



## MATT

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt...   ;D ;D


Aren't you the guy that spent the night in a motel room with Ron then was spotted in ENP with his shirt on?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt... ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the guy that spent the night in a motel room with Ron then was spotted in ENP with his shirt on?
Click to expand...

lmao, Bag'em and Tag'em


----------



## Guest

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt... ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the guy that spent the night in a motel room with Ron then was spotted in ENP with his shirt on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, Bag'em and Tag'em
Click to expand...


OMFG LMFAO 
[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Now that was funny.


----------



## thresher

Who the hell noticed she had feet?


----------



## Guest

> Who the hell noticed she had feet?



Jan : :


----------



## Garry

I guess its time for me to chime in......  Ron, thanks for the shirts and stickers....  and yes there is a sticker and oh she does have feet!!! ;D  (I get a swift kick every now and again.... ;D )


----------



## Guest

> I guess its time for me to chime in...... Ron, thanks for the shirts and stickers.... and yes there is a sticker and oh she does have feet!!! ;D (I get a swift kick every now and again.... ;D )



I want to personally thank you for allowing her to be shameless.


----------



## Garry

I took some special pics too..... but those will cost you


----------



## Guest

> I took some special pics too..... but those will cost you



   

wrong forum


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt... ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the guy that spent the night in a motel room with Ron then was spotted in ENP with his shirt on?
Click to expand...


Ouch!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> Oh..my .. what some people would do for a free Tshirt... ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you'd be suprised Sam... ;D
> 
> Send those free shirts my way!!
Click to expand...

Ok I gotta go get some shirts made up now... ;D

I just got my proofs from Derek at Boldwater.com

T shirts and hats are coming soon..


----------



## Cracka

Sticker......what sticker......I didn't see any sticker. 

Oh yeah, there it is, very nice well done guys, the shirts, stickers and the fish.

Mick.


----------



## iMacattack

very cool logo! ;D


----------



## Guest

Sam, 

After yesterday, that Tarpon shot was just plain cruel.


----------



## Garry

looks awesome! Boldwater does some cool stuff with there products!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

0o0o0o.... Awesome Sam!! Send some my way!


----------



## MATT

Nice work Sam...


----------



## Un-shore

> Who the hell noticed she had feet?


Some guys like feet! So I've heard, anyway. It's a free country last time I checked!


----------

